# Suien VC chinese cleaver



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just had a Suien VC cleaver delivered yesterday. It's a nice looking cleaver. My issue with it is that one of the wood handles is slightly loose. Any suggestions on tightening it up? Epoxy?  it's not real floppy but sometimes snaps a bit out of place that I can feel in my hand.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That should not happen. Must be something with the rivets, but should not happen on a new cleaver. Get it back to the seller.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was thinking about that, would have to ship it back to Japan. I might have to do it if there isn't an easy fix.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

May be someone can fix the rivet. It's not so difficult really.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried to use a thinned epoxy for securing wooden handles? They aren't floppy but shift just a Lainey bit.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Give us a pick of that handle.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

image.jpg




__
magoo79


__
Dec 18, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
magoo79


__
Dec 18, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Can't see any problem from the picks. May be you can contact Jon from Japanese Knife Imports. He sells the same cleaver.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

I contacted JCk where I bought it. Waiting to see if they have a solution also


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Laminating epoxy will work fine so long as you have some visible gap.  Doesn't sound or look like you have much gap there.

JCK really should make good on this with a new cleaver.

Rick


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

There isn't much gap but if I found a really thin epoxy that was as thin like water I caould get it in there.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd wait to see what JCK will do before experimenting with epoxy or superglue.

Rick


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

He replied back to me and asked if the loose handle affects the use of the knife. I normally shop at cktg. We'll see what JCk comes up with.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

Still haven't recieved a recent response from the company. I will give them till tomorrow afternoon, then try again.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

The new knife was delivered. I'll check it out. They saw a problem and are checking other knives from that production run.


----------



## magoo79 (Dec 16, 2014)

The new cleaver is worse, definitely the last time I'm dealing with these companies. I was told they were going to make sure the handle was not loose. None of my knives have had these issues, not even an 8.00 wok shop cleaver. It is exasperating. I might try getting some kind of adhesive in between the tang and the scales.


----------

